
T-Mobile introduces new features to combat phone scammers - pinewurst
http://bgr.com/2017/03/24/t-mobile-phone-scams-technology/
======
jrnichols
I'm happy to see a carrier getting involved in this finally. I know that there
are apps like Hiya, Truecaller, nomorobo, and probably more but the problem
with them is that their data is theirs. They're little islands of data and if
they aren't sharing them, the customer is the one that loses out.

------
DrScump
I hope they use something smarter than caller-ID, since the provided source
number is almost always fake, generally generated to be the target's area code
or a neighboring one.

I get a lot claiming to be from my mobile's area code and prefix... which was
originally allocated as mobile only.

------
colept
This week alone I have received 25 calls from telemarketers, with 9 calls in
one day alone.

I can't believe it's 2017 and we are still dealing with this.

